
China Considers Ban on Cryptocurrency Mining Because It's a Waste of Energy - jonbaer
https://gizmodo.com/china-considers-ban-on-cryptocurrency-mining-because-it-1833904745
======
atombender
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19611848](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19611848)

------
oconnor663
> One of the founding myths of cryptocurrencies is that fake money like
> Bitcoin isn’t dependent on society at large to operate.

What could this possibly mean?

~~~
woliveirajr
Money just have value because society (be it government or just a group of
people) need to accept it so it has value.

Either government makes it mandatory ("everybody must accept dollar bills as
payment"), or people accept them at free will ("I will give you this horse if
you give me 3 sheeps").

